# LAVANILA Healthy Deodorant Elements Collection



## Dawn (Apr 11, 2018)

﻿
Choosing a deodorant to fit your needs and lifestyle can be overwhelming but *LAVANILA* has a deodorant to suit your mood, energy and senses. 
Available at Sephora, the* new LAVANILA Elements Collection *is a collection of fresh, energizing deodorants where health and wellness collide. Inspired by some of the core elements of nature — *Air, Water* and *Earth*— these aluminum-free deodorants are infused with carefully curated blends of *pure essential oils* to awaken our connection to the Elements and the immense power within them. 
·     *Vanilla + Air for Creativity:* An uplifting, floral pairing of violet and rose, perfect for a budding artist or brainstorming session. 
·     *Vanilla + Water for Peace*: A calming blend of chamomile and jasmine ideal for yoga class or stressful meetings.
·     *Vanilla + Earth for Balance:* A warm and woody combination of patchouli and sandalwood that enhances focus and concentration.


















The LAVANILA Healthy Deodorant Elements Collection are $14 each and available now at *Sephora*.


----------

